# I'm soooo hungry!



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey put down that silly camera and feed me!











Ah that's better now I'm full errrp! Now how about a nice nap.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!! What a little cutie-pie!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What an adorable bundle of fuzzy yellow cuteness!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cutie pie. Where did THIS one come from??


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He slipped in last weekend*

His Mom wouldn't sit on his egg so I slipped him under a couple of the guys in the house and he hatched last Saturday, but they are two guy and they didn't know enough to feed him so I'm the stuckie I guess. 

NAB


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You get the cutest fuzz and feathers. It appears that you are doing a great job. Good luck with this adorable little one.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

That babe is so Cute 

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, he is the cutest little baby.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WEll done, Foster Daddy Nab!!

We expect updates quite often...thank you very much!

What a little ball of cuteness!!



Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Adorable baby! Congrats on being a father yet again, Nab!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is just so adorable, bless his little heart.


----------

